# اسماء من الكتاب المقدس



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

داود النبي والملك
اسم عبري معناه "محبوب  
وهو ابن يسى وثاني ملوك بني إسرائيل

إِسْرَائِيل | بني اسرائيل 

معنى هذا الاسم العبري יִשְׂרָאֵל‎ "يجاهد مع الله" أو "الله يصارع

يَعْقوب أب الآباء  أبينا يقعوب ابن اسحق

Jacob اسم عبري معناه "يعقب، يمسك العقب، 
إسحق | إِسْحاق


Isaac ومعناه بالعبرية "يضحك" وهو ابن إبراهيم وسارة؛ 

سارة

Sarah اسم عبراني معناه "أميرة". وهي زوجة إبراهيم

ساراي

Sarai اسم عبراني معناه "المجاهدة" وهو الاسم الأصلي لسارة Sarah زوجة إبراهيم

أَبْرَامُ | إِبْرَاهِيمُ
أبونا إبراهيم أب الآباء
ومعنى أبرام Abram "الأب الرفيع" أو "الأب المكرّم" ومعنى ابراهيم "ابورهام" أي "أبو جمهور
يتبع


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

حَارَان
مدينة حَارَان

اسم ربما كان من أصل اكادي معناه "طريق، قافلة" وهو اسم:

مدينة بين النهرين، على نهر بليخ وهو فرع للفرات وتقع على مسافة 280 ميلاً إلى الشمال الشرقي من دمشق. وكانت المدينة مركزاً تجارياً، لكونها على أحد الطرق التجارية الرئيسية بين بابل والبحر المتوسط، وقد اتخذت إِله القمر إلهاً لها 

مدينة بابل

 اسم بابل:
جاء اسم بابل من لفظ "باب ايلو" من اللغة الاكدية ومعناه "باب الله" ونفس اللفظ ترجمة الكلمة السومرية "كادنجرا" وتظهر أهمية بابل في العصور القديمة من ورود ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس أكثر من مائتي مرة. وهو اسم العاصمة العظيمة لمملكة بابل القديمة "شنعار


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

مِصْر | المصريون

 أسم مصر:
اسم مصر (Egypt) في الغات الاجنبية مشتق على الارجح من اسم منفيس في اللغة المصرية القديمة وهو "حي - كو - بتاح" ومعناها "بيت روح بتاح" فصار هذا الاسم في اليونانية أيجييبتس Aigyptos. أما المصريون القدماء فقد أطلقوا على بلادهم عدة أسماء منها "كيمي" التي تعني "الأرض السوداء" ثم أطلقوا عليها اسم "الارضين" مصر العليا ومصر السفلى أما اسم البلاد في اللغة العربية فهو قريب من اسمها في اللغة العبرية وهو "مصرايم" وتشير صيغة المثنى على الأرجح إلى مصر العليا ومصر السفلى


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

إسحق | إِسْحاق

Isaac ومعناه بالعبرية "يضحك" وهو ابن إبراهيم وسارة؛ 

إِسْمَاعِيل ابن إبراهيم

Ishmael اسم عبري ومعناه "يسمع الله" 

هاجر

Hagar اسم سامي معناه "هجرة" وهي جارية مصرية كانت في خدمة سارة Sarah زوجة إبراهيم Abraham 

شرح كلمة
الإِسْمَاعِيلِيُّون


وهم نسل اسماعيل Ishmael بن ابراهيم من أمته المصرية هاجر، وقد ورد في تك 17: 20 و25: 12- 16 أنه كان لاسماعيل اثنا عشر ابناً صاروا أمراء ورؤساء قبائل. وقد كانت هذه القبائل تسكن الجزء الشمالي من شبه جزيرة العرب على حدود فلسطين وأرض ما بين النهرين (تك 25: 18). وقد عرف الاسماعيليون بأهم تجار رحّل ينتقلون من مكان إلى آخر (تك 37: 25- 28) وكذلك عرفوا بمهارتهم في قيادة الجمال (1 أخبار 27: 30) وسكنهم الخيام (مز 83: 6) وبأنهم حاذقون في استعمال القوس (أش 21: 17).

وأحياناً يستعمل الاسم "اسماعيليون" للدلالة على القبائل البدوية التي كانت تسكن شمال الجزيرة العربية ولذا فيدعى المديانيون اسماعيليين (تك 37: 25و28) وقد كانت غالبية هذه القبائل من البدو ولكن بعضاً منهم استقر بهم الأمر ، وأسست ممالك مستقلة كالنبطيين والتدمريين (سكان تدمر أو بلميرا) والغساسنة أو (بنو غسان) واللخميين أو (بنو لخم). ويرجع جلخم). ويرجع جميع العرب اليوم إلى اسماعيل فيعتبرونه جدهم الأكبر.


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

شرح كلمة
رِفقة


Rebekah اسم عبري ربما كان معناه "رباط, أو حبل قيد" وهي ابنة بتوئيل وأخت لابان Laban 

لابان ابن بتوئيل، أخو رفقة، خال يعقوب


Laban اسم عبري معناه "الأبيض" وهو اسم: 

ابن بتوئيل وحفيد ناحور أخي إبراهيم، وأخو رفقة Rebekah

رَاحيل

 اسم عبري معناه "شاة" . ابنة لابان الصغرى وكانت حسنة المنظر 

ليئة

Leah اسم عبري معناه "بقرة وحشية"


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

يوسف 

Joseph اسم عبري معناه "يزيد" وهو اسم:

بكر يعقوب من زوجته راحيل والحادي عشر من أولاد يعقوب الأثني عشر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

بيت لحم يهوذا

اسم عبري معناه "بيت الخبز"، ويرى البعض أنه يعني "بيت لخمو" الإله الأشورى، ولكن لا سند لهذا الرأي. وهناك مدينتان بهذا الأسم، والاسم الأصلي لها هو "أفراته

بيت لحم أفراتة

كلمة عبرية معناها "مثمر".

وهو الاسم الأصلي لبيت لحم في اليهودية 

وتدعى في بعض الأحيان "بيت لحم افراتة"


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

الرامة | رامة

اسم عبري معناه "مرتفعة".

صَموئيل النبي
ماسِح الأنبياء

اسم عبري معناه "اسم الله أو اسمه إيل أي الله" هو أول أنبياء العبرانيين بعد موسى وآخر القضاة وكان أبوه القانة لاوياً وينتسب إلى صوفاي أو صوف


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

موسى النبي

اسم مصري معناه "ولد" ومعناه بالعبري "منتشل" وهو قائد الامة العبرانية وهاك جدول نسبه.  والاسم بالإنجليزية هو Moses، وبالعبرية מֹשֶׁה‎.


فَرْعَوْن | الفراعة

Pharaoh كلمة مصرية معناها "البيت الكبير" وهو لقب لملوك مصر يقرن أحياناً الملك الخاص. ومن الفراعنة المذكورين في الكتاب المقدس عدد من بينهم فراعنة إبراهيم ويوسف والتسخير والخروج وهم غير معروفين بالضبط. أما المذكورة أسماؤهم فهم

فرعون شيشق

فرعون شوا

فرعون ترهاقة

فرعون نخو

فرعون خفرع


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

صِفُّورة


اسم مدياني معناه "عصفورة"، والاسم بالإنجليزية هو Zipporah.  ابنة يثرون الكاهن المدياني اقترنت بموسى وولدت له ابنين


يشوع بن نون


يشوع Joshua أو Jehoshua أو Yehoshua  اسم عبري معناه "يهوه خلاص". واسمه في الأصل هوشع (عد 13: 8). يهو شوع (1 أي 7: 27). ثم دعاه موسى يشوع (عد 13: 16). وهو خليفة موسى، وابن نون Joshua the son of Nun من سبط افرايم ولد في مصر. وكان أولاً خادماً لموسى (خر 24: 13). ذكر أولاً عند معركة رفيديم، لأن موسى كان وقتئذ قد عينه لقيادة بني إسرائيل (خر 17: 9). وكان عمره آنئذ 44 سنة.


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اشكرك على هذه المعلومات



saed_sad25
محبتي لك  ابو لهب :warning:


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

نون أبو يشوع


Nun اسم عبري معناه "سمك" وهو:

ابو يشوع Joshua  خليفة موسى في قيادة بني اسرائيل (خر 33: 11 ويش 1: 1). وهو من بني افرايم (1 اخبار 7: 27).


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

مريم | المريمات


اسم عبري معناه "عصيان" 

القديس يوسف النجار


Joseph اسم عبري معناه "يزيد"


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

آدم أبونا آدم | الإنسان الأول | أدم الأول


 Adam اسم عبري ومعناه "إنسان" أو "الجنس البشري" وكذلك معناه لغوياً "أحمر" من "آدام" العبرية. ويقول بعض الثقاة أنها جاءت في الأصل الآكادي أو الآشوري "آدامو" أي "يعمل" أو "ينتج" . وهو الإنسان الأول. والإنسان من صنع الله كبقية المخلوقات (تك 1: 26). وقد خلقه الله ذكراً وأنثى


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

حَوَاء


 Eve اسم عبري معناه "حياة" الاسم الذي اعطاه آدم Adam للمرأة الأولى لأنها أم كل حي (تكوين 20: 3) . حالاً بعد خلقه, أُحضرت إليه لكي تكون معيناً نظيره.

وقد تكونت حوّاء من جنب آدم, وهذا يشير إلى وحدة المرأة مع الرجل في الطبيعة والحقوق والإمتيازات,


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

قايين

Cain اسم سامي معناه "حداد" وهو بكر آدم Adam وحواء Eve 

هابيل الصِّدّيق

(هابيل البار | أول الشهداء)


Abel ربما كان اسماً سامياً معناه "نسمة، بخار" أو اسماً اكادياً معناه "ابن" وهو رابع البشرية، والآبن الثامن لآدم Adam وحواء Eve. وكان راعياً للغنم،


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

شِيث  ابن آدم


اسم سامي معناه "بديل أو عوض أو مُعيّن". وهو الابن الثالث لآدم وحواء، 

عِيسو

Esau اسم عبري معناه "شعر" أو "مُشعِر"، وهو ابن إسحق ورفقة Rebekah، وتوأم يعقوب Jacob 


القديس متى الإنجيلي | لاوي ابن حلفى


من الاسم العبري "مثتيا" الذي معناه "عطية يهوه" وهو أحد الاثني عشر رسولاً وكاتب الانجيل المنسوب إليه وسمي ايضاً لاوي ابن حلفى


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

مَرْثا


مؤنث كلمة أرامية معناها "ربة" وكانت أخت لعازر ومريم ويظن أنها أكبر الثلاثة لأنها تذكر دائماً قبل أختها ويظن أنها كانت تدبر أشغال البيت. وكانت ذات حركة أكثر من أختها غير أنها لم تركز أفكارها على الشيء الوحيد اللازم مثل مريم ومع ذلك كانت امينة، وقد احبها المسيح (يو 11: 5). وكانت دوماً توجه أفكارها إلى الأمور الروحية والايمان بملخصها (يو 11: 21- 32).

لعازر أخ مريم و مرثا


اسم عبري وهو مختصر اليعازر "من يعينه يهوه":

رجل من بيت عنيا كان يسكن مع أختيه مرثا ومريم وكان موضع محبة أختيه، والمسيح شهد عنه شهادة حسنة وكان من نصيبه أن COLOR="red"]يقيمه من الأموات بأعجوبة (يو 11: 1-44). 
وقد كان لهذه الأعجوبة تأثير كبير على الذين شاهدوها أو سمعوا بها الأمر الذي دفع الجماهير إلى استقباله ذلك الاستقبال الحافل في أورشليم. كما أنها كانت السبب الذي دفع المجمع السبعيني للاجتماع واتخاذ القرار بقتله لأن الجماهير كانت تناديه بلقب ملك (يو 11: 45-53 و 12: 9-10). 

ولقد حضر لعازر العشاء الذي أقامه سمعان الأبرص في بيت عنيا إكراماً ستة أيام قبل الفصح (مت 26: 6 و مر 14: 3 و يو 12: 1-2). 

ولك يذكر اسم لعازر بعد ذلك في الكتاب المقدس، ولكن يظهر أن محاولة اغتياله لم تتم فمات مرة أخرى في زمان ومكان وظروف لا تزال إلى الآن مجهولة. وفي لارنكة في جزيرة قبرص تقليد يقول أن لعازر مات ودفن هناك.  وقد أصبح لاحقاً من الآباء الأساقفة.[/color]


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

أَلِيصَابَات


هذه هي الصيغة اليونانية لاسم لفظه في اللغة العبرية "اليشبع" أي "الله قسم" وهو اسم امرأة تقية من سبط لاوي ومن بيت هارون. واسمها في العبرية هو نفس اسم امرأة هارون "اليشبع". وكانت اليصابات هذه زوجة زكريا وصارت فيما بعد أم يوحنا المعمدان الذي ولدته بعد أن كانت قد تقدمت بها السن. ومع أنها كانت من سبط يختلف عن السبط الذي جاءت منه مريم في الناصرة إلا أنهما كانتا قريبتين. وقد زارت العذراء مريم اليصابات في أرض يهوذا الجبلية. وقد أوحي إلى اليصابات بالروح القدس فرحبت بمريم داعية إياها "أم ربي" (لو 1: 5-45). 

زَكَرِيَّا


اسم عبري معناه "يهوه قد زكر"، وقد تسمى بهذا الاسم اثنان وثلاثون شخصاً في الكتاب المقدس 

القديس بولس الرسول | شاول الطرسوسي

اسم الرسول بولس 
بولس رسول الأمم العظيم. كان اسمه العبري شاول الطرسوسي أي "مطلوب" وتسمّى بهذا الاسم في سفر الأعمال إلى 1ع 13: 9 حيث قيل "أما شاول الذي هو بولس أيضاً" ومن ذلك الوقت إلى آخر سفر الأعمال دعي بولس ومعناه "الصغير"


----------



## ابو لهب (24 يونيو 2010)

الشهيد إِسْتِفَانُوس رئيس الشمامسة وأول الشهداء


اسم يوناني معناه "تاج" أو "إكليل من الزهور" وهو اسم أول شهداء المسيحية وأول الشمامسة أيضاً. وبما أن اسمه يوناني فيرجّح أنه كان هيلينياً (أي أنه لم يكن يوناني الجنس بل يوناني اللغة والثقافة) أو أنه كان يهودياً يتكلم اليونانية


نيقوديموس


Nicodemus اسم يوناني Νικόδημος معناه "المنتصر على الشعب" وهو فريسي وعضو في السنهدريم، وكان واحداً من رؤوساء اليهود، جاء الى المسيح في الليل (حتى لا يراه احد) ليشاوره ويباحثه في امر الولادة الثانية الروحية. وقد اقتنع بكلام يسوع 

فرّيسي | فرّيسيون | الفريسيين


الكلمة من الآرامية ومعناها "المنعزل" وهو إحدى فئات اليهود الرئيسية الثلاث التي كانت تناهض الفئتين الأخريين فئتي الصدوقيين والأسينيين، وكانت أضيقها رأياً وتعليماً (أع 26: 5). ويرجّح أن يكون الفريسيون خلفاء الحسيديين المتظاهرين بالتقوى "القديسيين" المذكورين في المكابيين


----------

